# Nuevas "Nano" antenas capaces de transmisiones a terabites



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2009)

*Nano Antenas dan una perspectiva de crear redes de transmisión a terabites *

Un equipo de investigación en el Instituto de Tecnología de Karlsruhe en Alemania, ha desarrollado antenas para múltiples frecuencias terahertz, que podría constituir una piedra angular de un futuro para redes de datos extremadamente potente.

Mediante el uso de herramientas de haz de electrones para el grabado por litografía, un grupo de investigación dirigido por Hans-Jürgen Eisler fabrica conjuntos de antenas hechas de oro sobre un sustrato de vidrio.
Con dimensiones de 70 a 250 nanómetros, constituyen la mitad de elementos resonadores lambda para una amplificadora gama de señales electromagnéticas con longitudes de onda de frecuencias luz. 

Las longitudes de onda de las antenas están diseñadas para corresponder a las frecuencias de 500.000 GHz o superiores..
Por supuesto, no se dispone aun de elementos semiconductores capaces de utilizar estas tecnologías de antenas, de modo que se excitan con luz blanca.

Cada antena de la matriz resuena en su frecuencia característica (luz de longitud de onda), dando un array multi-frecuencia de banda ancha para la transmisión de datos con velocidades de datos 10.000 veces superior a la de las actuales tecnologías inalámbricas de banda ancha, según los investigadores los haces de luz son modulados mediante el aprovechamiento del principio de superposición. 

Según Eisler, otra manera de salvar la falta de dispositivos electrónicos adecuados para aprovechar las antenas sería desarrollar nano elementos de conmutación para que hagan uso de la tecnología cuántica.
Aunque los ordenadores cuánticos están en una etapa muy temprana de desarrollo, Eisler cree que las antenas ópticas podría ser utilizado para fines industriales dentro de 5 a 10 años.

*Más información:*


----------



## electrodan (Oct 23, 2009)

> ...la mitad de elementos resonadores lambda...


Sonó a Half-Life.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 23, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Sonó a Half-Life.



+1

 Half Life, que buena saga de videjuegos!!! 
Ahhh, no pude evitarlo, acaso no lo es.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 24, 2009)

Pues mira, me parece más correcto que en vez de investigar en antenas pequeñas, experimenten primero con semiconductores
 que puedan funcionar a tales frecuencias, y ya de paso que los pongan en los procesadores

saludos


----------



## asherar (Oct 24, 2009)

Se las podría usar en los  mosquitos robot espía.  

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Se las podría usar en los  mosquitos robot espía.  ....


Ya lo patentaron

*Nuevas tecnologías de espionaje*

La mosca espía.- Todos recordamos con algo de nostalgia grandes series de detectives como Maxwell Smart, el famoso súper agente 86. En su temible lucha contra recontraespionaje siempre estaban presentes complejos aparatos tecnológicos que incluían por ejemplo el cono del silencio o el famoso “zapatófono”.

Aunque de la ficción a la realidad hay un gran trecho, todos sabemos que cifras exuberantes que superan los millones de dólares son invertidos para el desarrollo de equipos de técnicos para el espionaje. Así que dejen volar la imaginación, aunque no tanto porque si son inventos construidos por los servicios de inteligencia norteamericano pasarán muchas décadas antes de que nos enteremos que existen. 

En cambio la mosca-robot es un proyecto desarrollado por especialistas de la Universidad de Harvard, así que ya le están haciendo publicidad en toda la red. Este programa estuvo administrado y gestionado por la Agencia de Proyectos de Defensa norteamericana. Según informaciónrmaron desde la Agencia se considera que este nuevo robot se podrá utilizar en situaciones de defensa, para el espionaje y para la detección de ataques químicas. 

Este pequeño bichito que podría funcionar como equipo para espías es un robot con la forma, el tamaño, el peso y el movimiento de una mosca. Pero por ahora tiene un defecto y es que solo vuela en una sola dirección.

Fuente


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 25, 2009)

La unica desventaja que yo veo del avance tecnologico es que todos perderemos la privacidad que hoy tenemos.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 26, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> +1
> 
> Half Life, que buena saga de videjuegos!!!
> Ahhh, no pude evitarlo, acaso no lo es.
> ...




+1

¿como no hacerlo?!!! 

Muy bueno!!!
Lastima la segunda entrega... yo me quedo con el BFG9000

Retomando: ¿producirían cancer? ¿que potencias manejarían? por lo que entiendo, ¿es como utilizar un control remoto? o sea... ¿solo conexión optica? sería una fibra optica inalambrica... ¿?


----------

